

Ask HN: Know any electronic design firms? - cgherb911

Hi, I'm looking for a recommendation of an electronic design firm to make a Bluetooth device.  Any recommendations?<p>Thanks!
======
yme
Hello, I have done some projects using BT modules to transmit data. What is
the application you are looking for? I may be able to help. Santiago
sqnewton@hotmail.com San Jose, CA

~~~
rinox81
I have a prop. ricalexander@gmail.com

